# PowerMac G3: OS 9.2 ou 8.6?



## Onmac (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir quel OS va mieux pour un G3 300Mhz ? Merci Beaucoup


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

de mémoire, 9.2 fonctionnait parfaitement sur mon iMac G3 500.

et il était bien plus agréable que 8.6

de mémoire, hein


----------



## Onmac (21 Avril 2011)

Merci ! Je pensais bien ça aussi mais je voulais être sûr ! Sinon, Tiger tourne sur les G3 non ?


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2011)

Ca risque d'être difficile vu la fréquence du g3.
Je ne parle même pas de la quantité de ram.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Avril 2011)

Un G3@300Mhz ... Bon moi je faisais tourner Tiger sur un G3@400 sur un PowerMac G3 B/B

384Mo mini ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Sinon, Tiger tourne sur les G3 non ?



A condition que :

1) il soit blindé de Ram (non non, pas 384 Mo, je dirais pas moins de 512 ou 768, avec 384, c'est déjà juste sur mon iBook G4/800).
2) qu'il n'ait pas un disque dur de 2 ou 3 Go seulement (10 Go me paraissent un minimum)
3) que tu ne sois pas trop pressé, parce que ça va être quand même assez peu réactif.

A titre d'info, j'avais un PowerBook G3/266 avec 512 Mo de Ram, j'y faisais tourner Panther, c'était assez lent mais exploitable. Sur un G3/300, Tiger devrait tourner à peu près pareil, si tu désactives certaines fonctions (celle objet du freeware "Disable Tiger Features"), ainsi que certains effets graphiques (les animations dans le dock, par exemple).

EDIT : Ah, important : avant de passer sous X, pense à vérifier que le firmware est bien à jour, si tu ne veux pas avoir de mauvaise surprise (et même si tu reste sous OS 9, ça ne mange pas de pain de le mettre à jour) !


----------



## Onmac (22 Avril 2011)

Merci des réponses ! 
Pour la RAM, j'ai 768mo.
Disque dur 6Go mais je vais le changer avec un 20GO.(ancien de mon Cube) 
Pour l'installer, j'ai pas de machine sous Tiger. J'ai sous Panther, j'ai mon iBook G4 sous Léopard et mon iMac qui viens de me lâcher au moment où j'écris ce message ! (je pense que c'est la CM)
Bref, puis-je installer un OS inférieur à celui d'un autre mac. 
Par exemple de mon iBook G4 800 sous Léopard, à partir de celui-ci, puis-je installer un OS Tiger alors qu'il est sous Léopard? J'ai un doute là dessus.

Sinon bah il restera sous OS 9.2. 

Ah et dernière ptite chose, j'ai pas encore ouvert le mac mais je peut mettre une carte airport dedans nan ? 

Merci beaucoup 


Edit: Je sais que je suis pas dans la bonne partie du forum mais es ce que quelqu'un à Tiger? J'ai la possibilité d'acheter une version mais pour 100&#8364; dans un vieux magasin d'ordi.

EDIT2:Je sais pas si mon PowerMac G3 (blanc et bleu) c'est avec SCSI ou sans? Merci de m'aider !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Merci des réponses !
> Pour la RAM, j'ai 768mo.



À ce niveau, pas de problème



Onmac a dit:


> Disque dur 6Go mais je vais le changer avec un 20GO.(ancien de mon Cube)



20 Go, ça serait déjà mieux



Onmac a dit:


> Pour l'installer, j'ai pas de machine sous Tiger. J'ai sous Panther, j'ai mon iBook G4 sous Léopard et mon iMac qui viens de me lâcher au moment où j'écris ce message ! (je pense que c'est la CM)
> Bref, puis-je installer un OS inférieur à celui d'un autre mac.
> Par exemple de mon iBook G4 800 sous Léopard, à partir de celui-ci, puis-je installer un OS Tiger alors qu'il est sous Léopard? J'ai un doute là dessus.



Bien que je ne comprenne pas trop le "pourquoi" de la question, si, c'est possible, le système installé sur l'iBook n'a aucune importance, puisque dans ce cas, tu démarrerais sur celui du DVD d'installation, et non sur celui du disque dur, mais ça t'obligerait à y relier le G3 (en mode target) en firewire.



Onmac a dit:


> Ah et dernière ptite chose, j'ai pas encore ouvert le mac mais je peut mettre une carte airport dedans nan ?



Nan ! Par contre, il existe des cartes WiFi PCI compatibles, et même certaines qui sont reconnues comme des cartes Airport par Mac OS (chipset Broadcom, donc pas de pilote à installer, les fonctions Airport de Mac OS peuvent directement s'en servir).



Onmac a dit:


> Edit: Je sais que je suis pas dans la bonne partie du forum mais es ce que quelqu'un à Tiger? J'ai la possibilité d'acheter une version mais pour 100&#8364; dans un vieux magasin d'ordi.



Effectivement, c'est pas l'endroit, pour ça, tu as les petites annonces (et pas seulement celles de MacGe), et les sites d'enchères.



Onmac a dit:


> EDIT2:Je sais pas si mon PowerMac G3 (blanc et bleu) c'est avec SCSI ou sans? Merci de m'aider !



Ben on peut pas, parce que certains avaient une carte SCSI, et d'autres pas, mais toi, tu peux : pour savoir, c'est simple, sur ce modèle, ceux qui avaient le SCSI, c'était via une carte PCI, donc, tu regarde s'il y a une prise SCSI derrière (ou dedans si tu y vois une carte du même métal).


----------



## claude72 (23 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> EDIT2:Je sais pas si mon PowerMac G3 (blanc et bleu) c'est avec SCSI ou sans?


Ce qu'il faudrait surtout que tu regardes, c'est si c'est un Rev1 avec le contrôleur IDE 646U2 bugué, ou un Rev1,5 ou 2 avec un contrôleur IDE 646U2-402 qui fonctionne...

... parceque si tu as un Rev 1 (et à 300 MHz avec un DD de 6 Go, il y a de grandes chances que ce soit un Rev 1 !!!), alors tu vas avoir du mal à y mettre un disque-dur de 20 Go !!!


----------



## Onmac (24 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À ce niveau, pas de problème
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un carte "ASANTE FAST 590 PCI" je vais joindre un photo.



claude72 a dit:


> Ce qu'il faudrait surtout que tu regardes, c'est si c'est un Rev1 avec le contrôleur IDE 646U2 bugué, ou un Rev1,5 ou 2 avec un contrôleur IDE 646U2-402 qui fonctionne...
> 
> ... parceque si tu as un Rev 1 (et à 300 MHz avec un DD de 6 Go, il y a de grandes chances que ce soit un Rev 1 !!!), alors tu vas avoir du mal à y mettre un disque-dur de 20 Go !!!



Oui, mais où se trouve ce contrôleur dans le Mac? Comment puis-je le repérer? 

Encore Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est un carte "ASANTE FAST 590 PCI" je vais joindre un photo.



Pas la peine, ça, c'est une carte ethernet 10/100 baseT, pas une SCSI (il me semble que les cartes SCSI montées par Apple étaient des ADAPTEC &#8230; À vérifier).



Onmac a dit:


> Oui, mais où se trouve ce contrôleur dans le Mac? Comment puis-je le repérer?
> 
> Encore Merci



Pas besoin de le repérer, essaie seulement de mettre un second disque dur (n'importe quel disque, mais en "esclave") dans le Mac, si tu as un Rev 1, ça ne marchera pas, avec un "1,5" ou un "2", ça marchera !


----------



## Onmac (24 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas la peine, ça, c'est une carte ethernet 10/100 baseT, pas une SCSI (il me semble que les cartes SCSI montées par Apple étaient des ADAPTEC  À vérifier).


Ok. En fait, j'ai deux carte ethernet et une carte ATI RAGE(sortie VGA). je peut encore rajouter une autre carte sur la 4e fente.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas besoin de le repérer, essaie seulement de mettre un second disque dur (n'importe quel disque, mais en "esclave") dans le Mac, si tu as un Rev 1, ça ne marchera pas, avec un "1,5" ou un "2", ça marchera !



Je ne peut pas mettre de 2e disque dur: je n'ai pas le cable IDE pour deux disque mais pour qu'un seul....

Et impossible de prendre celui du PowerMac G4.

Voici des photos...


----------



## Onmac (24 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas la peine, ça, c'est une carte ethernet 10/100 baseT, pas une SCSI (il me semble que les cartes SCSI montées par Apple étaient des ADAPTEC  À vérifier).



Bien vu ! http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3074?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je ne peut pas mettre de 2e disque dur: je n'ai pas le cable IDE pour deux disque mais pour qu'un seul....



Juste pour tester, tu peux utiliser une nappe IDE standard de PC.

Cela dit, au vu des photos, je pense que c'est un Rev 1, car les Rev 1.5 et 2 doivent avoir une nappe et un berceau différent (comme sur les PM G4, permettant de connecter et fixer deux disques)


----------



## Onmac (24 Avril 2011)

Je pense aussi que c'est une Rev1 car j'ai vérifié les caractéristiques techniques de mon Mac et de celles d'Apple.
De plus comme tu le dit, il y aurait le support en "U" pour accueillir les deux disques.
La nappe serait double comme sur les G4.
La carte video serait une ATI RAGE PRO 128 or là c'est un RAGE 128.


----------



## claude72 (24 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Oui, mais où se trouve ce contrôleur dans le Mac? Comment puis-je le repérer?


Ben, facile : tu cherches un circuit intégré (une "puce") de 1,5 x 1 cm marqué 646U2 !!!

Et comme c'est le contrôleur IDE, il est à côté des prises IDE (entre la prise IDE du disque-dur et le dernier slot PCI), contre le bord de la carte-mère.



*********




			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, au vu des photos, je pense que c'est un Rev 1, car les Rev 1.5 et 2 doivent avoir une nappe et un berceau différent


À un moment dans la production du Rev1, Apple a remplacé le contrôleur IDE bugué par le contrôleur non-bugué : c'est simplement un changement d'un composant défectueux, remplacé par le même composant non-défectueux, et donc le Rev1,5 n'est pas un nouveau modèle différent du Rev1, mais en fait seulement l'appellation non-officielle du Rev 1 avec le contrôleur non-bugué !!!
Donc les Rev1 et les Rev1,5 sont exactement les mêmes Mac, seule la référence du contrôleur IDE est un peu différente, alors que tout le reste est identique... donc ils ont exactement les mêmes berceaux et donc il n'est pas possible de différentier un Rev1 d'un Rev1,5 simplement par une photo de l'intérieur (ou alors il faut une photo sur laquelle le contrôleur IDE est suffisament visible pour que sa référence soit lisible)

En revanche, le Rev2 est un autre modèle, avec une autre carte-mère, et avec des berceaux différents.





> (il me semble que les cartes SCSI montées par Apple étaient des ADAPTEC &#8230; À vérifier)


Le mien avait une carte ATTO.


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Super ! Je regarde ça demain ! Merci


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> Ben, facile : tu cherches un circuit intégré (une "puce") de 1,5 x 1 cm marqué 646U2 !!!



C'est ça, c'est une PCI646U2.
Donc le miens, c'est un Rev1,5.

Au fait, comment connecter ce Mac à internet via un câble Ethernet?(J'utilise le courant porteur pour avoir internet par câble en haut, je ne sais pas si ça change grand chose...) 
Je ne sais plus la manip'.

Merci !


----------



## iMacounet (25 Avril 2011)

J'utilise également le CPL.

J'ai également un switch ethernet, qui me permet de brancher sept ordinateurs

cela ne change rien.


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Ok.
Connais-tu la manip' de réglage pour connecter internet sur le G3 avec OS 9.2?
Le fait simple de connecter le câble ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai 3prises ethernet: Celle d'Apple et deux autres en extension. Si je prends celle d'Apple, comment faire en sorte que le mac se connecte automatiquement à chaque fois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok.
> Connais-tu la manip' de réglage pour connecter internet sur le G3 avec OS 9.2?
> Le fait simple de connecter le câble ne fonctionne pas.
> J'ai 3prises ethernet: Celle d'Apple et deux autres en extension. Si je prends celle d'Apple, comment faire en sorte que le mac se connecte automatiquement à chaque fois ?



Tu sélectionne ton port ethernet dans le menu local en haut du tableau de bord "AppleTalk", ainsi que dans celui du TdB TCP/IP (attention de choisir le bon &#8230; et le même dans les deux TdB ), et dans ce dernier, tu utilises l'option "via DHCP".

Attention, toutefois, pour que ça fonctionne avec plusieurs ordinateurs à la fois, il faut que l'ethernet soit alimenté par un routeur (directement ou via un hub ou un switch)


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer.
Ma prise n'est reliée qu'à mon ordinateur.


----------



## iMacounet (25 Avril 2011)

c'est bizarre ton histoire 

la prise ethernet integrée ne te permets pas d'avoir internet directement ?

sur le mien (un 400Mhz) cela fonctionne tout de suite


----------



## claude72 (25 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est ça, c'est une PCI646U2.
> Donc le miens, c'est un Rev1,5.


Non : relis bien mon post ! le Rev1,5 a un contrôleur 646U2*-402*...

... si tu as un PCI646U2 alors c'est un Rev1... ça ne vaut (quasiment) rien : si tu veux qu'il fonctionne correctement sous OS 9, il faut lui trouver une carte IDE PCI... mais ça devient compliqué... le plus simple c'est de le mettre à la poubelle !
En revanche, il paraît que l'OS X désactive le mode UDMA 33 Mo/s du contrôleur et peut alors fonctionner avec un disque-dur plus gros... mais alors ça se traine à 16,66 Mo/s !



(si tu arrives à le faire fonctionner avec un autre disque-dur, je suis acheteur du disque-dur 6 Go d'origine.)


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> c'est bizarre ton histoire
> 
> la prise ethernet integrée ne te permets pas d'avoir internet directement ?
> 
> sur le mien (un 400Mhz) cela fonctionne tout de suite



Quand je vais sur internet explorer, je vais par exemple sur un moteur de recherche il me dit que il ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur demander etc...



claude72 a dit:


> Non : relis bien mon post ! le Rev1,5 a un contrôleur 646U2*-402*...
> 
> ... si tu as un PCI646U2 alors c'est un Rev1... ça ne vaut (quasiment) rien : si tu veux qu'il fonctionne correctement sous OS 9, il faut lui trouver une carte IDE PCI... mais ça devient compliqué... le plus simple c'est de le mettre à la poubelle !
> En revanche, il paraît que l'OS X désactive le mode UDMA 33 Mo/s du contrôleur et peut alors fonctionner avec un disque-dur plus gros... mais alors ça se traine à 16,66 Mo/s !
> ...



OUPS! j'ai pas fais attention...

J'aimerais bien le passer sous Tiger ou Panther mais il me faut les DVD d'install.
Comment démarré en Mode Target? La touche "T" au démarrage ne donne rien.
Si j'arrive à le démarrer en firewire, je pourrais cloner mon G4 avec Panther.

(Pour le disque de 6GO, je pense le garder quand même.)


----------



## claude72 (25 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Comment démarré en Mode Target? La touche "T" au démarrage ne donne rien.
> Si j'arrive à le démarrer en firewire, je pourrais cloner mon G4 avec Panther.


Euhhhh... le FireWire déconne aussi sur le G3 blanc/bleu...  

Je te l'ai déjà dit : à la poubelle ! aujourd'hui le G3 blanc/bleu Rev1 n'a plus aucun intérêt, il pose trop de problème pour ce qu'il apporte : si tu veux un G3 à 300 MHz, il y a les G3 beige et les 1ers iMac, si tu veux un Mac "vintage" pas cher, soit il faut au moins un Rev1,5 (et encore...), soit il vaut mieux aller voir dans les G4...

Le seul intérêt réel du G3 blanc/bleu (même à la rigueur un Rev1), c'est quand on a besoin d'avoir un vrai réseau 100 Mb/s ET une prise ADB, puisque c'est le SEUL Mac qui possède ces 2 connexions... en l'occurrence, moi je l'utilise pour faire fonctionner un RIP (donc besoin d'un réseau pas trop lent) sous OS9 avec un dongle ADB qui ne veut pas fonctionner sur un adaptateur ADB/USB (donc prise ADB indispensable).


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2011)

Tiens, j'ai une carte Pci FireWire dans mon B/B, si ça peut dépanner, je n'en n'ai pas l'utilité


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

NON! Je ne compte pas me débarrasser d'un mac! Le lecteur DVD fonctionne encore, il y a toujours moyen d'installer Tiger dessus ! 
Après je peut toujours faire des modifications plus poussées tel que remplacement de la carte mère (j'en ai trouver une de G4 (il y un modèle de G4 qui possède la même carte mère que les G3 B&B.)
Quand je pense que j'ai jeté un G3 beige !!!!!! Quelle ERREUR !!! 
Enfin si j'arrive à toutes ces réalisations, il pourra me servir de portable comme dans le temps !

Oui, je veux bien de ta carte! Merci beaucoup Invité ! 
MP?


----------



## claude72 (25 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> NON! Je ne compte pas me débarrasser d'un mac! Le lecteur DVD fonctionne encore, il y a toujours moyen d'installer Tiger dessus !


Mais pour ça il faut d'abord que le contrôleur qui-ne-fonctionne-pas veuille bien reconnaître le disque-dur ET arrive à écrire dessus sans corrompre les données !!!

(parceque en fait, le bug du contrôleur se manifeste de 3 façons différentes :
- soit il ne veut pas reconnaître un 2e disque-dur,
- soit il ne veut pas reconnaître un disque-dur plus récent et plus gros que le 6 Go d'origine,
- mais parfois (et j'ai eu le cas sur celui que je possède) il accepte un disque-dur plus gros, il accepte un 2e disque-dur, et il corrompt les données en lecture et/ou en écriture !!!
Donc, ça a l'air de fonctionner, on croit que ça fonctionne, mais le Mac se plante souvent, et, les documents enregistrés ne veulent plus s'ouvrir, et, plus grave, comme certains docs sont corrompus à l'enregistrement, ils ne peuvent même plus être récupérés... )





> Après je peut toujours faire des modifications plus poussées tel que remplacement de la carte mère


Oui, effectivement...  ou alors il faut faire en sorte de se passer du canal 33 UDMA du contrôleur, en installant une carte PCI IDE ou SCSI.





> (j'en ai trouver une de G4 (il y un modèle de G4 qui possède la même carte mère que les G3 B&B.)


Oui, le 1er G4 avait une carte-mère de G3 B&B *Rev 2*.





> Quand je pense que j'ai jeté un G3 beige !!!!!! Quelle ERREUR !!!


Ah oui, ça c'est une vraie connerie !!!  tu aurais dû faire l'inverse : garder le beige et jeter le blanc/bleu...
(ou mettre la carte-mère du beige dans la boîte du blanc/bleu !!! )


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Je penche plutôt à mettre un carte de G4 Rev2, et par la même occase mettre une meilleur carte graphique de la ATI RAGE128 (passé à une RAGE PRO ou a une NVIDIA, je ne sais pas trop laquelle va le mieux pour ce genre de mac...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> mettre une meilleur carte graphique de la ATI RAGE128 (passé à une RAGE PRO ou



Euuh  Une Rage 128, c'est déjà nettement mieux qu'une Rage Pro (qui est, elle, à peine meilleure que la Rage II) 

Le problème, pour cette machine, c'est que tu es limité à des cartes PCI, ce qui limite singulièrement le choix, sachant que les cartes "PC" ne sont pas utilisables (sauf à leur flasher un firmware Mac, ce qui n'est pas toujours possible).


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh  Une Rage 128, c'est déjà nettement mieux qu'une Rage Pro (qui est, elle, à peine meilleure que la Rage II)



On parle bien d'un RAGE PRO128? La même que celle de PowerMac G4? C'est vrai que si je n'écris que la moitié des choses, ça porte à confusion :rose:



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème, pour cette machine, c'est que tu es limité à des cartes PCI, ce qui limite singulièrement le choix, sachant que les cartes "PC" ne sont pas utilisables (sauf à leur flasher un firmware Mac, ce qui n'est pas toujours possible).



Quelles sont les cartes PCI utilisable sur ce type de PowerMac?

Encore Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Quelles sont les cartes PCI utilisable sur ce type de PowerMac?!



Ben en fait, toute carte PCI "Mac édition", mais quelles cartes PCI "Mac édition" existe-t-il ? Là, c'est une autre question. Il y en avait une  dans mon premier Mac G4 (Audio-numérique), mais je l'en ai retiré (c'était une "seconde" carte vidéo, il avait une GeForce 2MX AGP 4x en carte principale) pour mettre une carte Fw/USB2 à la place, et je l'ai donnée à un membre de MacGe (mais je ne sais plus à qui, pas plus que je ne me souviens ce que c'était, sinon que ça n'était ni une ATI, ni une Nvidia).


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

Ok, je chercher un peu pour trouver une liste de toutes les cartes existantes. Enfin s'il y en a encore...


----------



## Onmac (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai trouvé ça: 
NVidia 8800 GT, la Radeon X1900XT, la Radeon HD 2600 XT ou la Radeon 3870
Toutes en "Mac Edition"

Pour le 2e disque dur, je ne pourrais pas le mettre à la place du lecteur de disquette ? Il y a une nappe IDE (double, elle est reliée au lecteur CD) , l'alimentation y est. 
Mais après savoir si le contrôleur tiendra le coup...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça:
> NVidia 8800 GT, la Radeon X1900XT, la Radeon HD 2600 XT ou la Radeon 3870
> Toutes en "Mac Edition"



Tu es certain que ce ne sont pas des PCI Express ? Pour ton Mac, il te faut des "PCI" tout court (en principe, pas plus de 128 Mo de VRam)



Onmac a dit:


> Pour le 2e disque dur, je ne pourrais pas le mettre à la place du lecteur de disquette ? Il y a une nappe IDE (double, elle est reliée au lecteur CD) , l'alimentation y est.
> Mais après savoir si le contrôleur tiendra le coup...



Le contrôleur, oui, sans problème (sur le G3 je ne sais pas, mais sur le G4, ce contrôleur là est plus lent que celui du/des disques durs : ATA33 au lieu de 66), mais le disque que tu mettras, là, c'est moins évident, il risque des problèmes de surchauffe, dans cet emplacement (cela dit, j'en avais mis un là un temps, dans mon audio-numérique, mais il n'était pas resté longtemps, dès que j'ai trouvé ma carte PCI ATA100, il a migré dans le bas (le boîtier de l'audio-numérique permet de recevoir 4 disques internes).


----------



## claude72 (27 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le contrôleur, oui, sans problème (sur le G3 je ne sais pas, mais sur le G4, ce contrôleur là est plus lent que celui du/des disques durs : ATA33 au lieu de 66)


Même principe sur le G3 blanc/bleu : le canal IDE principal (celui qui est bugué sur les Rev1) est à 33 Mo/s, et le canal secondaire pour le lecteur CD et le Zip est à 16 Mo/s et des poussières (16,5 ? ou 16,66 ?).


*******




			
				Onmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour le 2e disque dur, je ne pourrais pas le mettre à la place du lecteur de disquette ? Il y a une nappe IDE (double, elle est reliée au lecteur CD) , l'alimentation y est.


Ce n'est pas un emplacement pour un lecteur de disquette*, mais pour un ZIP !
(et comme le dit *Pascal 77*, il n'a pas suffisament de refroidissement pour y mettre un disque-dur)
En revanche, si tu trouves une nappe plus longue, avec surtout plus d'espace entre les deux connecteurs maître et esclave, rien ne t'empêche de faire redescendre la nappe depuis le lecteur CD vers un disque-dur placé dans le 2e berceau pour disque-dur, en bas.


* le G3 blanc/bleu est le 1er PowerMac qui n'avait plus de lecteur de disquette, et un lecteur de disquette ne se branche pas sur un nappe IDE.


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2011)

J'ai un disque dur dans la baie du Zip depuis 2 / 3 ans sans soucis particuliers.
Malgré le fait que ce soit un rev2, il refusait de booter sur un plus gros disque que celui d'origine. Mais maintenant, il boote indifféremment sur le canal principal ou l'autre. Chacun des bus ayant un disque de 20Go


----------



## Onmac (29 Avril 2011)

J'ai mis un DD dans la baie du lecteur disquette mais il est vraiment très long même pour copier de petites données... Mauvaise option.


----------



## claude72 (1 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai mis un DD dans la baie du lecteur disquette...


2e fois : *il n'y a pas de baie de lecteur de disquette*... c'est un emplacement pour un *ZIP*





> ... mais il est vraiment très long même pour copier de petites données...


Normal : c'est un canal IDE qui est moitié moins rapide que celui du disque-dur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> 2e fois : *il n'y a pas de baie de lecteur de disquette*... c'est un emplacement pour un *ZIP*



On se calme, le lecteur ZIP étant un lecteur destiné à l'utilisation des *disquettes* ZIP, il s'agit bien d'un lecteur de disquettes


----------



## Onmac (1 Mai 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> 2e fois : *il n'y a pas de baie de lecteur de disquette*... c'est un emplacement pour un *ZIP*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui peut-être mais on peut y brancher un DD, c'est ce qui m'intéresse.


----------

